# What email client do you use?



## ETSA

Reasons and if freeware, where to download it.  If you use multiple, which do you prefer?


----------



## Ben

Should have added "None of the Above" to the poll. Only thing I use is Gmail.


----------



## JamesBart

i just use outlook as it came with my computer and sorts all my email accounts out. its so much easier when the laptop goes on first thing in the morning all them emails come flooding in!


----------



## ETSA

Gmail is a free internet email provider, not an email client..


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

ETSA said:


> Gmail is a free internet email provider, not an email client..



yeah, i think that was his point, he doesnt use any of the above, he just uses gmail... lol
where as you (for example) might view your Hotmail emails in outlook, he just uses his gmail inbox... and i do the same...

so i vote "None of the above".


----------



## Geoff

I use Hotmail.  

You should have added an option for web-based e-mail.


----------



## Punk

Outlook is just a POP3 reader.... I don't see it as an email client either...

I use Gmail anyways


----------



## Ben

Dropkickmurphys said:


> yeah, i think that was his point, he doesnt use any of the above, he just uses gmail... lol
> where as you (for example) might view your Hotmail emails in outlook, he just uses his gmail inbox... and i do the same...
> 
> so i vote "None of the above".



Yeah, that was my point I was making


----------



## Kabu

I use yahoo and gmail, nothing else.


----------



## JamesBart

have been checking out the ones ive never heard of. didnt even know they exsisted!


----------



## Shane

i just use Windows live messenger for my emails...works well.


----------



## lee101

Just the gmail webmail, much better than any email client's imo.


----------



## patrickv

I didn't vote either cos i don't see OUTLOOK EXPRESS.


----------



## patrickv

some people really don'ty understand. HE said EMAIL CLIENT not WEB MAIL SERVICES...*stickies*


----------



## lee101

why is webmail not classified as a client?
It is a client which connects to the mail servers in the same way that an "email client" does
it just outputs everything as html, rather than being a compiled application, the client software/program which I use to access my emails is googles gmail webmail client.


----------



## patrickv

lee101 said:


> why is webmail not classified as a client?
> It is a client which connects to the mail servers in the same way that an "email client" does
> it just outputs everything as html, rather than being a compiled application, the client software/program which I use to access my emails is googles gmail webmail client.



OK let's just say that
1: its not ON your PC
2: you don't have the B*llz of signing out (and signing in)
3: You have manny more options and security than those on the web

and oh did i say it's faster..lol. 

ok i won't argue no more. that's just you


----------



## Kornowski

I use Windows Live Mail, It's really nice looking and it does a great job


----------



## ETSA

Yea it was to see what clients where used, not what email provider you use.

I have a bluebottle account for email setup for thunderbird..

BTW Microsoft outlook was to cover all microsoft clients, windows mail or express..


----------



## [tab]

My favourite mail client is Mutt, but I'm using Opera these days.


----------



## jasonz

Outlook 2003 pro on windows and Evolution on linux


----------



## belfong

I use Gmail, and for some stuff i use a hotmail account.


----------



## Tuffie

Hotmail.
Gmail.
Thunderbird. 

Amount of those I can use at school = 0.

At school I use Group Wise 7, By the way I am a boarder, so I live here.

Kent.


----------



## tlarkin

at work we run groupwise, so I run groupwise on my linux, os x, and windows boxes.  I use email more at work than any other time so like 75% of my emails are through my groupwise client.  However, we also have web based portal access to our webmial (a web based version of groupwise) and of course our blackberrys.

However, I have used thunderbird, outlook, mail.app (os x), various web based mails, etc.


----------



## Tuffie

Groupwise is really bad.

Kent.


----------



## ETSA

Well, maybe an 'other' option, but thanks for the input regardless.


----------



## tlarkin

XRT said:


> Groupwise is really bad.
> 
> Kent.



Depends on how you look at it, I hate outlook with a passion.  Groupwise is not so bad, the problem is that novell makes a good product and then never updates it.  So, eventually your GW client starts to suck in the long run.


----------



## HumanMage

I use Windows Mail, I guess it is a version of Microsoft Outlook, but it works for me


----------



## ETSA

Anybody else?


----------



## Jet

I just use online Gmail. Plain, easy to use, yet powerful.


----------



## ETSA

powerful?

how so?


----------



## patrickv

gmail is simple...no lard in loading anything, super fast and lots of built-in feature im yet to explore though i have..lol
i like the chat feature inside gmail.Only if hotmail and yahoo could have thought of that in the first place.


----------



## ETSA

?


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> gmail is simple...no lard in loading anything, super fast and lots of built-in feature im yet to explore though i have..lol
> i like the chat feature inside gmail.Only if hotmail and yahoo could have thought of that in the first place.



I also like how Google doesn't have any ads all around the page. I noticed yahoo, hotmail, and other mail clients have ads everywhere. I use adblock anyways, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Jet

patrickv said:


> gmail is simple...no lard in loading anything, super fast and lots of built-in feature im yet to explore though i have..lol
> i like the chat feature inside gmail.Only if hotmail and yahoo could have thought of that in the first place.



Yep, though I use the actual Googletalk program. It is more flexible.


----------



## lunchboxx

What about AOL i know its not best, my mom has it on her computer and on my laptop and i just use AOL.com to check my mail instead of the client. but the client is pretty damn good with broadband.


----------



## munkyeetr

I use Outlook at work because that's what is there.
At home I use Evolution in Linux, and usually Thunderbird in Windows


----------



## PcDoctor

i use eprompter it is a little limited but easy.


----------



## ETSA

bump


----------



## skidude

That poll seriously lacks gmail.... it's what I use.


----------



## patrickv

wow, this thread is still on ?!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I use AOL


----------



## cybereclipse

yup.. i only use gmail
email clients tend to stack up unnessessary crap on your machine


----------



## kof2000

thunderbird with gmail 

outlook with edu mail


----------



## ETSA

People seriously do not understand what an email client is.

This is about the software you use to get your email on your desktop opposed to having to use your browser and login every time for email.  It is a matter of convenience, all email is essentially the same, but not everyones email client.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_client

This thread was not intended to find out who provides everyone with free email, but instead to find out what email client people use..


----------



## TFT

Microsoft Outlook, moved from Outlook Express cos I wanted the calendar


----------



## HumanMage

I use Windows Mail (formerly Microsoft Outlook?) for my main email. I use Gmail as well.


----------



## tlarkin

HumanMage said:


> I use Windows Mail (formerly Microsoft Outlook?) for my main email. I use Gmail as well.



formally outlook express, Outlook is a higher end application that is bundled with office.


----------



## _simon_

I only use Gmail along with a firefox plugin to skin Gmail and add a few bits and a desktop alert application to let me know when I have new mail these days, decided I didn't actually need an Email client.


----------



## _simon_

ETSA said:


> People seriously do not understand what an email client is.
> 
> This is about the software you use to get your email on your desktop opposed to having to use your browser and login every time for email.  It is a matter of convenience, all email is essentially the same, but not everyones email client.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_client
> 
> This thread was not intended to find out who provides everyone with free email, but instead to find out what email client people use..



Using online webmail is convenient these days. I don't have to manually login, firefox keeps me signed in and I have an application what sits in my tray to tell me when new mail has arrived, who it's from and even the contents.


----------



## Jonyboy

None.


----------



## MasterEVC

Thunderbird with my ISP e-mail


----------



## patrickv

ThatGuy16 said:


> I use AOL



i can never send mails to AOL, sorry but no matter which domain, be it gmail,hotmail,lycos,yahoo..neither one of them manages to send to AOL


----------



## OvenMaster

Plain ol' Outlook Express here.


----------



## ETSA

bump


----------



## 99F

Gmailz


----------



## Jabes

outlook 07


----------



## patrickv

can i vote twice, i mean i use outlook 2007 and Apple Mail.
For webmail i use hotmail & Gmail only


----------



## tlarkin

Personally I use encrypted web mail, thankfully gmail supports HTTPS, otherwise I use what my work supports which is groupwise.


----------



## Ambushed

Gmail


----------



## Kornowski

Windows Live Mail, it's really easy to use and it looks great!


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

I used Outlook Express because its my school e-mail.
Otherwise, I use Yahoo Mail, Gmail and Hotmail.


----------

